# Christmas songs



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just saw this somewhere else and thought it might be fun to try here. Post a photo of your poo doing something related to a Christmas song. People can guess the song titles. The one I saw was a dog running right towards the camera and the song was "O come all ye faithful." My computer savy nephew arrives today so I should be back in the posting photo realm soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How 'bout this one.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just taken this especially...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love these  

Nina and Lola is such a lovely photo 

... and Fairlie might be back posting photos soon 

Not a cockapoo picture but I think this one from my last two dogs (Lady and Gnasher) might work


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant...that last one could also be "So bring us some figgy pudding"


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Brilliant...that last one could also be "So bring us some figgy pudding"


Funny. Reminds me of the Muppets singing it.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She wasn't very cooperative but guess what Christmas Song this one is.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Rudoph the red nosed cockapoo reindeer


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cutest Rudolph yet, someone with computer skills should do a montage and we could have a whole cockapoo sleigh for Santa!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane wasn't gonna have anything to do with this. Miles on the other hand is a camera hog. Can the schnoodle play?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lindor said:


> She wasn't very cooperative but guess what Christmas Song this one is.



Oh Maggie you are positively scrumptious! You make a perfect "Rudolph the red nose reindeer" x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Lola and Nina as adorable as ever! I believe lady and gnasher are being bribed to sit so nicely! I think it's the tongues that give them away, hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

*Buddy changed the lyrics*

Buddy changed the lyrics for his Christmas song in his fancy Christmas jumper and it went like this, 'walking along, chewing a Kong, walking in a winter wonder land'
He said sorry the pics aren't very clear, he was having too much fun


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All I'm coming up with is chestnuts roasting on an open fire. But I don't see the fire and unless my eyes deceive me those are almonds? Is this a song title or just a sweet Christmas photo? Either way it's cute.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"Walking in a winter wonderland" is a classic.  But it looks like you need to change the walking part too, to

"scampering, hopping and pouncing along, chewing a kong, scampering, hopping and pouncing along in an indoor winter wonderland".


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah its just his Christmas photo, he has been trying on his new Christmas jumper


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Was trying to go for The Nut Cracker. We don't have a fireplace in our apartment. Yes, those are almonds, and I ate them after the picture was taken.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh, the Nutcracker that is brilliant, I can't believe I missed it. I am trying to get one of Rufus, but like Buddy we will take a bit of poetic licence.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love little Buddy in his Christmas sweater. He's so so cute.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed this works....it's the one I mentioned where the camera card read full just as he jumped. 

I'll call it "over the fields we go", it is not the one I am trying to get today.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! A Rufus picture 

All of these Christmas song dog pictures are wonderful, but just so everyone knows when Buddy goes missing - I've got him  That is one gorgeous ball of fluff.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fabulous photo of Rufus - a real snowy scene.....
"Baby it's cold outside"???? Is that the song??  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

No I've hot him!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just to prove to myself that posting that was not a fluke.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is that today's pic? So happy we have Rufus pics again


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Miracles never cease.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Still not todays pic. Come on Tracey, this song thing is so up your alley. Think of where you could go with Ruby and Silent Night....or do you think that is that too sacreligious for here.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Still not todays pic. Come on Tracey, this song thing is so up your alley. Think of where you could go with Ruby and Silent Night....or do you think that is that too sacreligious for here.


Ha I'm confused
I thought if done really well and was clever with baby it's cold outside!! 
Ruby & silent night??? 
I give up!??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazz will have to explain it to you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Come on mazz...... Enlighten me or at least humour me


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Fingers crossed this works....it's the one I mentioned where the camera card read full just as he jumped.
> 
> I'll call it "over the fields we go", it is not the one I am trying to get today.


Fairlie that picture is stunning. I love the lighting in it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fairlie that is such a magical picture! Rufus is the perfect addition to an amazing landscape! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Rufus is back!!! And what a lovely cut he has, a curly Christmas pooch 

Sorry Tracey, I'm full of a cold and can't think straight to help with the Silent Night conundrum, I can only think it might involve your OH


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yay! Rufus is back!!! And what a lovely cut he has, a curly Christmas pooch
> 
> Sorry Tracey, I'm full of a cold and can't think straight to help with the Silent Night conundrum, I can only think it might involve your OH


I'm more miffed than ever.... Ruby? Silent night? OH??? 
I give up??  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nothing to do with your other half! 

I had a vision of Ruby dressed as Mary and you changing the Y in Yon to an N.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Flipping heck Fairlie, that's a bit complex and subtle for our Carry On humour  Very good though!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Uh oh that'll mean you'll never guess the lyrics in the next two that I plan to take if Rufus will cooperate. Very clean, I promise.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Nothing to do with your other half!
> 
> I had a vision of Ruby dressed as Mary and you changing the Y in Yon to an N.



Oh my - with an explanation I'm still not on it???
I see mazzapoo gets it - but it's way beyond my intellectual talents! ???


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe I just don't know as many Christmas carols as you guys??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Silent night, holy night, all is calm, all is bright, round *n*on virgin....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the above is what Fairlie was alluding too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Flipping heck Ruth your good.... I don't know any words past silent night & little donkey as the intros!! 
I really thought I was on to a winner with "baby it's cold outside" & I don't know any other words to that song beyond the title!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Flipping heck Ruth your good.... I don't know any words past silent night & little donkey as the intros!!
> I really thought I was on to a winner with "baby it's cold outside" & I don't know any other words to that song beyond the title!


Haha, I wouldnt say good!ive had to sing these carols many times, mainly back in school days so remember the words well! 

Shame on you not knowing Baby it's cold outside, it goes like this...

I really can't stay
But baby it's cold outside
I've got to go away
But baby it's cold outside 

This evening has been so very nice...

And so it goes on...


----------

